# "replace"



## akana

I was trying to figure out how to say the following:

"Our street is going to be replaced in the spring."

My dictionary suggests _korvata_ for "replace," Would the following work:

_Meidän katu korvataan keväällä.
_
Or is there another verb?

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen!


----------



## Hakro

Sorry, Akana, I didn't really understand you question. Do you mean that in English it's possible to say "Our street is going to be replaced in the spring."?

Replace can be translated for example:
- laittaa takaisin
- korvata
- hankkia jonkun tilalle
- vaihtaa
- uusia
- maksaa takaisin
- syrjäyttää
- tulla jonkun tilalle

In your example only _uusia_ is possible: "Meidän katumme uusitaan keväällä." In this case _uusitaan_ means a thorough refit.


----------



## akana

> Do you mean that in English it's possible to say "Our street is going to be replaced in the spring."?


Yes. It means that the street will be torn out entirely and a new one will be constructed in its place. I'll borrow a theme from another of my posts, for clarity:

"I need to replace the clutch in my car."

This means the clutch will be taken out, and a brand-new one will be installed. I won't try to repair the old one. So in Finnish, would _uusia_ imply that the road or clutch was repaired or overhauled, instead of replaced entirely?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> This means the clutch will be taken out, and a brand-new one will be installed. I won't try to repair the old one. So in Finnish, would _uusia_ imply that the road or clutch was repaired or overhauled, instead of replaced entirely?


_Uusia_ means that it's replaced entirely.

Unfortunately the most common use of the word _uusia_ is to replay a TV-program although there's nothing new. The proper word would be _toistaa_ (repeat) but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## akana

Thanks once again, Hakro. En olisi _koskaan_ saanut tätä selville ilman teidän apua. Tämän foorumin jäsenet ovat yhä uudestaan tulleet apuun kun mikään muu virallinen apuväline ei ole ollut avuksi. Kiitos teille.


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Kiitos teille.


Ei kestä. You're welcome.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> _Uusia_ means that it's replaced entirely.



I'm curious, what would the semantic difference be between the following?

- _Pitää korvata auton kytkin_

- _Pitää uusia auton kytkin_


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I'm curious, what would the semantic difference be between the following?
> 
> - _Pitää korvata auton kytkin_
> 
> - _Pitää uusia auton kytkin_



"Korvata" would in this context mean "pay for (something you've broken)" or "compensate for" or "replace with some better-working solution".

A dialog:
- Rikoin siskoni auton kytkimen, ja nyt minun täytyy korvata se. Se on vähintä, mitä voin tehdä korvatakseni aiheuttamani vaivan.
- Miksei hän korvaa sitä saman tien automaattivaihteistolla?

I'd also say "vaihtaa" works fine in stead of "uusia" in this context.


----------

